# I-Joist Hangars Properly Installed?



## jar546 (Dec 16, 2018)

Not even insulation was able to hide this multiple violation problem discovered after a framing inspection when they decided to make some changes.  Nice try!

What IRC code section would be appropriate to cite?


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 17, 2018)

failure to install in accordance with manufacture's  instructions, looking for cite


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 17, 2018)

R106.1 Construction docs needed on an engineered floor system. *Plans have been altered without designers approval or city review approval.*

1) Alterations to that floor system will require an approved alteration from the floor designer. Can you do this?
2) Would require an approved joist hanger and fasteners.
3) Would require blocking behind that hanger in the photo if that hanger is approved by the designer.
4) Would require another double hanger to the right and possibly additional blocking, depending on the floor designers repair or alteration design.
5) May not be able to do this, depending on the above conditions.

10-yard penalty and loss of down!


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 17, 2018)

there is more


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 17, 2018)

Clarification: 
When I-joist were first introduced to the market in our area, most of the I- joist floor layouts were designed by the manufactures product retailer like Weyerhaeuser using software provided by the manufacture. We would get a recommend fix from the retailers approved designer on an issued like Jar posted.

I agree with the Thecommish, it would be by the *manufacturer's installation instructions* and not a designers drawing unless the fix is approved by the manufacture.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 18, 2018)

Simpson has a great presentation of wrongfully altered/misinstalled hangers. It brings tears to your eyes.
Then again once product was released to Home Depot the hole in the dike was created.


----------

